# Duck boat what kind to use.



## ValleyCityHunter2008

I'm wondering what other hunters use for duck boats. I'm interested in buying one but don't realy know what kind to buy. Most of lakes i like to decoy don't have boat enterances and are pritty much hidden lakes or hidden ponds. Any recomendations? Maby something light like a 10' John boat with small motor, or just let me know what you use any ideas are great!


----------



## shea_patrick33

what i use is a 10' jon boat with a trolling motor on the front. it works really really good for what we need which is just a small lake or larger pond. Also another thing i like about it is that you can just throw it on a 4 wheeler trailer or in the back of a truck. Also what i like about this set up is that 2 guys can carry it down to the lake.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

This good to hear they only way 80 pounds (just boat) i figure it may be the way to go any more ideas are welcome for discusion. :beer:


----------



## mnbirdhunter

All we use is a 14' Jon Boat with a push pole and a trolling motor for windier weather.


----------



## Oregon Duck

I wouldn't rule out a good old fashioned canoe. They are light, and can be used with or without a trolling motor. Also, you might want to look into Aqua Pods, and marsh rats. I use an inflatble kayak sometimes, and just cover it with blind material.


----------



## dwshunt

Just bought an Otter Stealth 2000 from the classified ads. It is a little heavy and you wouldn't want to drag it too far. Weighs about 120 lbs without gear. I have hunted out of a canoe and no thanks, they can tip in an instant and then you can't get back into it tell you get to shore. My buddy in NH has an Otter Stealth 1200 and it is very sturdy, couldn't tip the thing. That is what sold me on getting one. Mine has a dog ramp for the blf and an 8ft kayak paddle.

The jon boat sounds alot lighter and I guess they are very stable too.

Good Luck


----------



## dwshunt

One other tip, when my other buddy who has been using a canoe for years with no problems took me hunting a couple years ago, everything went fine until he was picking up decoys. We tipped in a second for some reason we could not figure out. He had already picked up 2 dozen decoys and I was in the back wedged. Anyway, I had on regular waders and he had on neopreme. Mine filled with water and his did not. No problem with mine while in the water, but try to get out and you weigh alot more. I also had a floating gun case and he didn't. His gun is at the bottom of the lake, mine is not.

Take Care.


----------



## CuttinDaisies

dwshunt said:


> Just bought an Otter Stealth 2000 from the classified ads. It is a little heavy and you wouldn't want to drag it too far. Weighs about 120 lbs without gear. I have hunted out of a canoe and no thanks, they can tip in an instant and then you can't get back into it tell you get to shore. My buddy in NH has an Otter Stealth 1200 and it is very sturdy, couldn't tip the thing. That is what sold me on getting one. Mine has a dog ramp for the blf and an 8ft kayak paddle.
> 
> The jon boat sounds alot lighter and I guess they are very stable too.
> 
> Good Luck


There is no such thing as an untippable boat. There is a lake SW of the Twin Cities that currently has two guns, and a set of binoculars sitting on the bottom thanks to an Otter Stealth tipping over. Thank god it wasn't me and I just got to watch it happen, from the comfort of my dry canoe. If you don't have the skills or know how to properly use a canoe, don't use it. but if you are any good with a canoe they make perfect duck boats in nearly any water depending on your skills. 20 years now spent in a canoe and I am yet to get wet... knock on wood.


----------



## blhunter3

Well, if you good in a canoe they that is a way to go. I john boat is also nice, is you have the room. The place where I worked have the Otters and I wasn't sold just because they can tip. But they would work great for laying down in water. I however use a old fishing boat. We do hunt ducks in deeper, open water though.

Tell us more about where you hunt.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4

http://www.carstensindustries.com/

I use a 13 foot skiff / duck boat...

easily load couple dozen decoys, dog, shotgun, shells, pushpole, thermos, heater, small cooler, grill etc..

nice part is my pintail duck boat only needs soft wet mud to push pole through... anything over an ich of water is perfect, just a wee bit more work when less water..

I can esentially bury it, or cover it in the marsh within a few minutes and the ducks never know that I am there..

last year during the opener, I hade a flock of sandhill cranes fly about 5-6 feet above my head, one of them landed about 3 feet from my boat & had no idea I was there untill the ducks came in... then they flew quickly once the shooting started... they worked better than decoys or a call..

I love it... fits in a thule kayak system on top of my truck...

I can shoot my shotgun from it no problem...


----------



## USAlx50

Sorry, someone was bound to do it :wink:


----------



## laxratnd

I think it would help if you let us know what king of area you are duck hunting in. I know buy me it can get pretty rough and nasty sometimes if the wind pics up. If you looking for a nice duck boat i would look at sea ark boats, They have a duck boat model which you can basically customize to however you want. It is pretty nice. I have a sea ark jon boat and could not be happier with it.


----------



## Straycat

I have a Carstens Mallard and have had it for over 12 years. It is a great one person skiff or a good two person one. It will hold plenty of gear and weighs about 80 lbs. I use a push pole in shallow water and a canoe paddle in deeper water.

It is not a good choice for open rough water and wish it had a motor mount. It is well made however the keel needs to be patched with fiberglass each year due to tailgate wear, ice and rocks.

Like jeep_guy mentioned, it will float in less than 3 inches of water loaded. It works well to pull into the cattails or I cover it with burlap and vegetation and use it as a blind on our receded slough shores here in ND. I custom painted mine and have no problems shooting out it.

Good Luck on your selection and keep the wind at your back.


----------



## mighty mo

What did you use to custome paint carstens duck boat...


----------



## Straycat

mighty mo,

Welcome to the site. The color of the boat when I got it was too dark for around here (North Dakota) and the finish had a shine. I sanded the surface down, applied a primer coat and two coat of flat dead grass duck boat paint. (either Parkers or Hunter Specialties, I can't remember which) I then sprayed on a few flat green vertical reeds on the sides and top with a homemade stencil to break it up a little.

On the top and along the gun rails I pop rivited on metal loops to attach brown twine at various interals to stuff vegetation into. Each fall I brush it up to match the local vegetation and it looks like a floating brush pile.

Set a boat cushion on the bottom and against the seat and I sit at a very low profile with good visiblity.

Now I only need to add cup holder.

I hopes this helps you. Keep the wind at your back.


----------



## Original Goosebuster

14 footer with a good blind


----------



## 9erfan

i have an otter 1200--really stable and have not even come close to tipping it--the guys who did must've really tried hard to do it!! even with the lab in it it's solid. but you are "stuff" limited--1 guy, 1 dog 1 bag of decoys & gun--no more than that. works great on small ponds w/either kayak paddle or push pole. it is fairly heavy so you don't want to drag/carry too far.

I've also done the canoe tipping thing--picking up decoys one second, swimming the next--makes for a very COLD morning in Nov.


----------



## rwjtaz

I am an older hunter, 53, and have been hunting alone for the last few years so must keep everything light and easy. I have a 12 ft flatbottom of aluminum (light) with a looped heavy rope to drag with. Since I am alone only hunt small water and usually drag 50 yds or less and anything other is too heavy. Also, to build good camo using plastic tubing painted camo (to drape camo material) and slding into half moon clamps on the boat keeps everything light and easy.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

Thanks for every one's info it will help me make a decision on a boat.


----------



## ruger1

My buddy and I run a couple boats.

- 17' canoe (our favorite)
- 14' john boat
- 14' lund

Since I'm in the market for a new toy, I'm looking at replacing my Lund Tyee with an 18' or 20' Lund Alaskan with the shadow grass pattern. That way I can hunt the big waters as well. It'll be a dual purpose boat instead of my Tyee being just a fishing boat.


----------



## Roughrider

If you are going to carry alot of gear and more than just yourself a 10ft jon boat is too small, we have one don't use it much. The carrying cap. is just under 400lbs. and it doesn't do well in a wind.


----------



## weasle414

10' jon boat. I strap it on top of my car and just back up to the water and slide it off. I get the joy of carrying it by myself though when I'm going to a place where I can't easily drive. Not fun when I've got a dozen decoys, oars and a shotgun to carry too. It works, though so I shouldn't complain about anything.


----------



## 123kidd

I just picked up a Carsten Mallard - do I have to use a special wax remover before I re-paint it? Or can I just use a light grit sand paper? What type of paint would you recommend - Parker Duck Boat Paint.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dfisher

I have an 8' jon boat that has proven pretty effective over the years. It's light, easy to handle, rows like a dream, and hides easily.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello

dfisher said:


> I have an 8' jon boat that has proven pretty effective over the years. It's light, easy to handle, rows like a dream, and hides easily.
> Good luck,
> Dan


How do you fit in an 8 foot boat. You must be 6' 3" or 4 and what 230lbs if not more?? Add your chessie, decoys, gun???? Sounds like you may start humming the song from Titanic.


----------



## dblkluk

> just picked up a Carsten Mallard - do I have to use a special wax remover before I re-paint it? Or can I just use a light grit sand paper? What type of paint would you recommend - Parker Duck Boat Paint.


Nice boats.. hit it with some light sandpaper, clean it up good and go with a quality paint like parkers.


----------

